# Solved: my laptop cannot detect home wireless connection by friends can



## snm127 (Jun 11, 2011)

this morning im using the wifi and it was okay but later tonight when i switched on my laptop it cannot detect the wireless connection but can detect our neighbours connection. i am living with 3 other roomates but they have no problem connecting to it. i am using lenovo G450 running win 7.

what should i do? do i need to reset my router? if yes what will happen? help..


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So,just to be clear here.Are you trying to connect to your own home net or your neighbors ?
If your own net,let's see from your laptop.
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

and:
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen(networks screen) here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_...g_a_Screenshot
And,don't reset the router quite yes.


----------



## snm127 (Jun 11, 2011)

im trying to connect to my home network but the laptop cannot detect the home wireless connection but can detect my neighbour's


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK;Let's see the doc requested in post #2


----------



## snm127 (Jun 11, 2011)

ok heres the screenshots


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well,you adapter is not talking to your router.No assigned ipaddresses.
Start with this:
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.

If no go:

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser (computer browser will start when needed)
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________




Then ,if no go.
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.

If windows 7:
Courtesy of Terrynet on the Networking Forum

To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:



To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:

1. Click Start.
2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
7. Click OK.
8. Click Close.


----------



## snm127 (Jun 11, 2011)

i've checked my services, they are all started. my IP address and DNS server are already selected to be automatic. i still can't detect my wireless connection. 

do u have more solutions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you sure that your router's SSID broadcast is enabled? Can any other computers detect it?


----------



## snm127 (Jun 11, 2011)

yes it is enabled. 3 other laptop can detect it. 

its weird this morning when i open my laptop it can detect our home wireless connection again. yeay now i am happy again. thanks to pedroguy n terrynet! problem solved.


----------

